# C and objective C used in Unison??



## whitesaint (Jul 4, 2001)

Is it cool for Project Builder to realize if i used Objective C and Standard C in unison?


----------



## endian (Jul 4, 2001)

why would project builder care? ObjC is a superset of ANSI C


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 4, 2001)

okay thank you , cocoa is so phat now that ive like learned almost everything about it.  Okay to play a movie - its NSMovieView, but how on earth do you import the movie file?  ive found out that actions include "start" as well as "stop" but how do you include the movie? all feedback is welcome and thankful - thank you

- whitesaint


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 4, 2001)

by the way, heppy fourth of july!!  my fourth of julys always end up like crap, but always somewhat fun.  Happy fourth of july everybodyu and god bless.


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 4, 2001)

Remeber! god love syou trmendously i did not realize this untila couple years ago, but through jesus all things are possible, please love and not hate.  I hated yesterday and i cut the hell out of myself, i was bleeding foir hours, now here i am, on a mac os x forum, (in which mac os x is the Bomb!!!!! STEVE I LOVE YOU!!!!! YOU ARE SO DAMN SMART!!!!) drunk as hell, trying to type, anmd speaking my mind


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 4, 2001)

MAC OS X is the bomb!! look at that interface!! look at the preemptive multitasking!!!  Mac OS X is sooo GREAT!!!! Windows try as best as you can cuz ur gonna need it!!!! Bill gates suck a dick and die cuz ur dumb!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 4, 2001)

hgeheheheeeeeee does anyone know what to do about this?  okay i got this old girlfriend.  Her name is Cori.  She is the mosat beautiful creature that ever lived.  Does anyone understand women at all?  i mean i have alot of other girls that like me but when i found one, i want this one! she is a pisces and we got drunk together tonight except we argued and argued and argued, can anyone help?  bvy the way!!!!!! MAC OS X ROCKS THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 4, 2001)

by the way as i am typing this. Someone please help me.  My mom is constantly bothering me about school but i believe in the success of Mac OS X.  I believe that when i am almost done learning Mac OS X and Cocoa and Objective C, in which i am almost done doing.almost a done doing.  I will invent never before seen programs and games and applications in which the world has never seen! i am gonna change the world!!!!! Remember cocoaserver.com and remember me and remembver Jesus for anything is possible!!! and we just dont live in this world WE make our mark in it!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 5, 2001)

lol you must have been really drunk ... or just had no where else to go lol   so advice, comments, and aswers to your questions:

1) Lay off the booze man... take it easy lol ... Dont let me catch you like this again I will call the FL police to your place of residence  ha ha ha ha 

2) We know you love of OS X and you wish to show off your affection but unless your OS X runs in an A.I. kind of situation if cant repay the love so cool down lol... It's just a (very cool) tool 


3) Happy 4th to you too!  I was at the fireworks   They were nice :

4) Your mom is right, you should focus more on school get good (or better) grades so that ytou can fully realize your potential lol... you can go to a uni or coll and show off your obj-c skills lol 

5) Women ??  Well that is a chaotic black hole!  I doubt that ANY man understands a woman... sometimes I really doubt that women understand themselves too lol.  I prefer to keep a save distance from my X .. I still like her but oftentimes now she gets on my nerves really bad   (why do women just want to be friends ??? lol  is it a light switch for them ?? ha ha ha ... weird creatures  ... it was God's punishment to man for whining about being alone lol  )

6) In 46 hours I go bye bye  ... vacationnn!!! yeah!


Admiral

PS:  I don't like ANSI C ... just my view on it.


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

lol alright - thank  you for actually listening to me -  i wouldve supposed most people would have mistaken me for a moron (in which i am) well thank you so much for replying when i woke up this morning, i was still drunk.  I also got a reply from someone telling me that i should remove my posts because it wasnt a good influence on christians.  But im still in high school and still trying to figure out my "true identity" .  Also i wanna add that from my experiences, i wanna post somthing here so i wont forget it.

1.	Use your disadvantages to your advantage.
2.	We are not in a country only a dictatorship that controls their people's money.
3.	We must know what people want without knowing that we wanna know what they want so we can give it to them. 
4.	Rome wasnt built in a day 
5.	Somtimes the younger inexperienced ones know more than we do. (for instance i was cutting myself because i got kicked out of school, and this chick like 2 years younger than me tells me its all in my head, and she was so right  )

Awright - i know with those comments i am setting myself up for some rude comments from everybody but please have mercy


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

okay about my mom - i think that with objective C and the success that Mac OS X is capable of, i believe that i want to go straight to programming.  And just do my very best in it.  I don't know what more school could teach me.  Im in my junior year now, and some teachers have taught me things i never even imagined.  

For instance- (i was like "How much we gotta write on this Essay yo?"

((teacher) - cook it til it's done)

(and i was just like dayum, good point)

Well anyways i know i may be a moron and im a hypocrite as well as a moron.  But i know what im doin.  Please love and dont hate


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

Okay i got a serious Mac OS X question this time.  Okay i understand the concepts of Classes and outlets and Actions etc.  But if i use a subclass of lets say "NSMovieView"  none of the outlets nor actions appear in Interface builder when i try to connect nor do they appear in Project Builder in the header file.  Doesn't each lower class of NSOBject inherit from it?  

Okay lets say i make a subclass of NSMovieView.  When i do this, it should have all the traits of NSMovieView shouldn't it? Because if i connect from the subclass to the movie it cant choose any targets. What is wrong here...? any help please


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

if it doesnt appear in the header files in prject builder would i be able to put them in there manually? thanks


----------



## jdog (Jul 5, 2001)

Hey Whitesaint, 

Do be a good programmer you need to learn a lot more than just the syntax to Obj-C and Cocoa.  If you can get into a Computer Science program in college, you will be able to learn stuff about computers beyond your wildest dreams.  Take it from me, college will a A LOT easier if you develop the right skills in high school.  I always procrastinated in high school and now I it is sooo hard for me to try and manage my time.  Listen to your mom.

As far as the NSMovieView, I have no idea.

Oh, and I hope your programs turn out better than your website.    Did you write it when you were drunk?  The animated gifs are soooooo '95.  Ok, nuff clownin on ya.

-jdog


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 5, 2001)

LOL that is SO true 
People who have no idea how to use computers want to go into CS to make the phat bucks lol ... but after one semester they drop out and go do an MSIS major lol ...  You have to get a good start and your heart must be in it ...  If you can code late nights (thinking straight) and if you can code while under the influence ... you're fine lol


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

jdog...? there is not a single animated GIF89 in my entire website, who is under the influence? But yea i redesigned my website from the ground up, i have this pretty cool "underwater" look for the whole thing as well as music its pretty nice


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 5, 2001)

LOlI designed my web site from the ground up too   of course since the day I conceived the ideas for it the site has evolved  ... now it has a mind of it's own  lol 

One night I was doimg java HW and drinking too lol...altough I do not get drunk I was pretty lightheaded...the alcohol and the loud music  thought my headphones made my brain think more creativelly


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

oh i know!! i honestly think that last night getting drunk was such a good decision, because i started hugging up on my dad telling him i love him, and that solved many problems right there.  But for the most part AdmiralAK, and jdog, you guys helped me tremendously.   I look up to you guys as well as admire you.  Almost just about everyone i know has told me to stay in high school and save my business for after college.  But now after listening to you guys i believe what you guys are saying to me is true and i actualy want to stay in high school now.  Computers have had a big influence on my life, and i know you guys know alot more about Mac OS X and unix and what not alot more than i do.  Thanks guys.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 5, 2001)

If there is something you like to do (that doesnt really endanger your life) go ahead and do it   I love programming and tinkering with computers... even wrote an elaborate program to ask a girl out once  lol ...

While you should stay in high school and be the best you can be, you should also do what you like, our hobbies are kinda what define us, besides if you choose to do something computer related thinking of it like a hobby will make it look more pleasant, and most likely less frustrating.  I view computer science like this  (and foreign languages as well).

by the way... I am still waiting for that astro analysis   and don't tell me I will have a government job... I already work for the state of MA (while also being a full time uni student)... and thinking once I get my BA and MA I might go to DC lol  (ah 3 more years till I get MA...I wonder if I can somehow combine CS with foreign languages and DJing for my master's dissertation lol...)


Admiral


----------



## jdog (Jul 5, 2001)

Whitesaint: I just went to http://homepage.mac.com/whitesaint/whitesaint.html
 and there is: a flipping apple logo, a spinning cross, some twinkleing letters and a spinning links logo.  Have you just not updated it?

I don't mean you should wait until college before you learn about computers, etc.  You obviously sound pretty advanced.  Just don't let that get your priorities outa wack (god, I sound like my dad).  Programming requires a lot of math that you will probably never learn on your own.  And being able to think in different ways (which is really what college is all about) allows you to conceptualize solutions better.  The greater your "base" knowledge of all subjects is, the better you will be at a specific subject.  Does that make sense?

I applaud you for not being afraid to admit your a computer nerd.  The most important thing in life is to do what you love.  And if that involves computers, by all means, pursue that.  

-jdog


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 5, 2001)

programming requires math  
lol ... I went through 3 semesters of math (calculus I, calculus II and linear algebra ) ... I have not used anything form those math classes in programming...lol not once, not one equation lol ... or have I and not realizzed it ?

I hated integrals and derivitives...good lord lol .. so many things to memorize... and I did...and made stupid mistakes  that compiled down...and finally got the wrong answer... at least I did not fail  lol ... grades will not be mentioned  


Admiral


----------



## jdog (Jul 5, 2001)

Hehe, I know what you mean.  Whats the point of showing us 14 different ways to solve the same problem?  Just give me the quickest one and leave me alone 

You may not use mathmatical equations directly in your prgramming, but like it or not, taking math classes gets your brain to think a certain, logical way that is very beneficial to programming and other fields.  I once had this guest speaker from the local Universities Engineering program who said a lot of the top CEOs were in fact engineers and not MBAs because the math required for engineers allowed them to think about problems in ways MBAs had trouble conceptualizing.  Whether he was talking out of his ass or not is debatable, but I tend to beleive him. 

-jdog


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 5, 2001)

LOL...
I like logic...
if A = C
and B = C
then A = B lol

as for MBAs...what a bunch of dimwhits 

Business, marketing and financial majors and PROFS come to where I work to borrow equipment... I just  love this phrase "I want to borrow a powerpoint machine"  HA HA HA HA   idiots 

when I ask them Mac or PC  they say "what?" lol 

further more when I give it to them (it's a computer with an lcd projector) they look at it in awe as if they have never seen a computer before lol... they use PCs most of the time, so they do one of 3 things

1) they put the disk in and start it up and get the "non system disk" error and dont know what to do

or

2) They start it up and get impatient with windows loading and start pressing buttons and screwing it up

or

3) windows loads up fine, they pur their disk in and expect the machine to magically get their powerpoint up and running, clicking or anything 


dimwhits I tell ya... and to this these people are running the economy 


Admiral


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

jdog and admiral - ok i thought about what you proposed about "base knowledge" and then what you know about base knowledge the more knowledgeable you will be of a specific topic.  of course i thought about this for a couple hours and i agree strongly with some parts but there are also some parts in which i disagree with.  okay while you may be right, and im not saying i am.  what if i just finished high school and that was enough for me - while not wasting my time on base knowledge.  but exceeding my limit in which it would only get better and better.  so in a matter of years perhaps, if i did extend what i did on the main principles this could also have a negative effect more than a positive effect....?

(for example do not tell anyone this!!!!!)--
i was talking to my 24 year old sister(shes a chemical engineer), and she did not believe that you were able to succeed in this world without a proper education.  I argued for a while with her, and still she thought she was right just because she was older.  She is currently a chemical engineer and cannot find a job.  She is making %8.50 as a telemarketer.

i believe that there are more intuitive ways to make money than a job.  


Okay okay okay (this is where you arent supposed to tell anyone this)  i bought a shit load of cotton candy at wal mart for $1 each.  then i printed out little forms on my computer saying that i was "fund raising for my school" (obviously not true) so i went door to door to door and sold each cotton candy for $3 each. i made $200 i a few hours.

I told my sis this and she was so use to thinking in a logical way that her mind never even bothered to have faith in "doing things" herself like this.

Amazingly, and jealously in my point of view, she wants to start her own business now.  What do you guys think...????????


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

sorry - meant the more base knowledge you have, this could be more of a negative effect than positive effect on a specific topic.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 5, 2001)

LOL well...
she majored in chem eng. butshe might not be able to find a job there, at least there is potential.  If you opt to not continue then part of the potential is taken away.  

To get a start in this world you need to prove yourself first, and a degree (of any sort) is the proof you need.  Once you get a start, and get the ball rolling then your great(or bad) work will speak for you.

Too bad you can't depend on something like "the bill gates story" happening to you because it is TOOOOOO far fetched for this day and age.

It would sure be nice though...the whitesaint or the admiral or yourUserNameHere story lol 



Admiral


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

hm good point once again  okay i got proof i know anything is possible, right....?  well..look at steve jobs did he go to college?? but steve jobs was brilliant in my opinion and still is.  Even if he did trip, it might have tweaked him up a little bit.  lol who knows maybe without those drugs he wouldve been a nobody. but i believe that even if no drugs for steve he still wouldve changed the world in which he did.  I quit drugs by the way too.


steve +drugs = mac

well anyways thanks for the help guys.  Any of you guys seen "mary shelley's frankinstein"? i thought of it as a real good movie.  By the way does anyone know  how and when to view the live webcast to MWNY01?  Thanks


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

jdog - by the way i was talking about "cocoaserver.com" not the other one


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 5, 2001)

lol by the way - this has gotten to be the most interesting thread i have ever read on this site (well at least for me at least)


----------



## jdog (Jul 6, 2001)

I know of three people, all with college degrees (two in chemistry and one in soome thing else, I don't remember) and I am makeing more oney than them an a software engineer INTERN!  The problem is not with the fact they went to college, its how they look at things.  They all probably assumed good jobs would be rolling in when they got out of college.  That is not the case these days.  

Its not the knowledge that hinders these folks job-less (or at least good job-less), its how they use that knowledge, or how they don't use it.  

You should encourage your sister to start her own business.  Its very scary though, as you have to put an enormous amout of time/money and there is a very high risk that it won't work.  But take it from a man who has about six or seven jobs during my life (and I'm only 21), working for other people sucks!  Unless you can get into a small group that you know well or an incredible corporation (like the one I'm with at the moment), you are at the whim of others.  

I am planning on going to dental school after I get my BS in computer science.  I love computers, but I plan on taking an "easier" route.  I will be able to have a very secure job, make very good money and still have enough free time to work on other side projects, like coding.  

There are many examples of people who have been very sucessfull that droped out of college.  Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, the guys who started yahoo.  They all took a chance, and it paid off.  This is the exception to the rule.  If you find yourself in an oppurunity to take a chance like that and it feels right, then don't hesitate.  But its better to be safe, than sorry and right now the safest thing to do is get a college degree!

I think cocoaserver.com it down.

-jdog


----------

